# 686 purple XRAY jacket... for sale, you buy?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

MY other post had a lot of posts and bumps i felt that it wasnt getting attention. 
So heres a new one. 

686 X-Ray jacket in size Large. I roughly 6 foot 190 and it had a nice amount of room. 
its purple. Its very warm. i never had to where anything more than a t-shirt. even at 0 degrees. There are no rips or tears or any flawed reason why im getting rid of this just that i have replaced it with a puffy. 
i can produce more pic by request. 
Price reduced to 75$ (DANG!!!!>.......)


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

jcket bump yay!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

get it before black friday...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

get it after black friday?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

jacket bump


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

woooozel booozel


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Your price is too expensive for a used jacket. Reduce it to $50


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

alrighty 50$ + 5 shipping... in the us


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Now you're talkin. I have a friend who is looking for a jacket. I will point him to this thread.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

You're in the wrong forum. We have a specific buy/sell forum on the site. Might want to ask a moderator to move this.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry... if a moderator feels a need to move it they can.


----------

